# Which vane/fletch for field?



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hard to beat the Flex Fletch 187s !


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

whatever you want to use.

field archery stresses more on the archer's abilities than it does the equipment's capabilities.

you have to look at what makes the courses you shoot. 

low profile vanes will work better in a windy environment, and will also be a little faster, but speed isnt as critical in field as it seems to be in 3D. playing with the degree of offset may find you a happy medium between the low and high profile vanes that work good for you.

high profile vanes will steer the best , no doubt but they arent your friend in the wind. do you or will you shoot with guys that hang around the x-ring a lot? high profile vanes will take a beating. even my AAE pm2.0's get abused. i know i'll have atleast a half doz that will get refletched this year.

in general, heavier points make for a better foc....thats a no brainer.

some guys like the flex-fletch stuff, others like the AAE/easton stuff. it's not like a one thing fits most, it's a what makes you the most confident and gives you the best results type thing.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I love Vane tec's 1.75 mini fita's


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

My Bohning X shield 1.75s work excellent on 3-28s!!


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bohning x vane 1.5


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

mikesmith66 said:


> Hard to beat the Flex Fletch 187s !


I use Flex Fletch 187"s they are very durable and they don't tear


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I use Flex Fletch 187's for everything except my hunting arrows where I need a little more surface to guide those broadheads. Love them.. easy to work with and durable.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Flex Fletch 187's here as well. One of the toughest, most durable vanes available. Excellent "memory" (i.e. they can pass through a target, get wrinkled and by the next target return back to original shape) and even when nicked up they still go in the middle at all distances.

If looking for an even easier way to fletch up Flex Fletch vanes I suggest getting ahold of the Zing primer and fast set glues that FF sells. No need to prep the base of the FF vanes, just wipe the primer on, let dry for a second or two, apply bead of their fast set glue to the base of the vane and clamp onto the arrow. 15-20 seconds and I move onto the next vane. No white residue either with the FF fast set glue. Really like the fact that with the Zing primer you no longer need to scrub the base of the vanes down before applying -- saves quite a bit of time.

>>------>


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

FF187s...that's what all the fashionable skinny arrows wear...

But seriously, I've tried others because they were less expensive, seemed better, or just 'cause I wanted to, but I always come back to FF187s...nothing I've tried is more durable or does a better job...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

CHPro said:


> Flex Fletch 187's here as well. One of the toughest, most durable vanes available. Excellent "memory" (i.e. they can pass through a target, get wrinkled and by the next target return back to original shape) and even when nicked up they still go in the middle at all distances.
> 
> If looking for an even easier way to fletch up Flex Fletch vanes I suggest getting ahold of the Zing primer and fast set glues that FF sells. No need to prep the base of the FF vanes, just wipe the primer on, let dry for a second or two, apply bead of their fast set glue to the base of the vane and clamp onto the arrow. 15-20 seconds and I move onto the next vane. No white residue either with the FF fast set glue. Really like the fact that with the Zing primer you no longer need to scrub the base of the vanes down before applying -- saves quite a bit of time.
> 
> >>------>


Your right on the toughness and going back to normal on their own. Last weekend we shot a round and a few of the new targets were put up by guys that forgot to install one of the mats so the 4 of us in my group (3 Nano shooters and 1 X10 shooter) had to push a good number of arrows back out to be scored on a few targets. I pulled my shafts from one target and they honestly looked like FF spin wings. A couple targets later they were ALL back to normal. 

Out of curiosity does the Flex Bond work with Zing? I am sure the glue is great but I have never really liked the fast glues.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'd suggest sending Daniel Grundman (also his AT name) a message. Daniel is here on AT on occasion and is one of the head people at Flex Fletch. He should be able to answer your question. I haven't tried it....yet !

>>----->


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Flex Fletch is the answer. I use 187s and also the 175s.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rock Monkey's post was spot on... it's more about form and ability than the vane you shoot, but... that said, I've shot field with FF187's, mini blazers (hunted with them for years too) and now I'm shooting Norway Fusion 1.75's.. they fly like the FF's, but it's early in the season, so we'll see how they hold up... so far, so good.. :wink:

Most shoot a low profile vane with skinny field arrows.. ACC's qualify as skinny field arrows.. they don't need a lot of steering if you have good form and a clean release.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rsw said:


> Flex Fletch is the answer. I use 187s and also the 175s.


Flex Fletch all the way.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

The FFP-187's from Flex-Fletch are our most popular target vane. They are also the most widely used vane in the world for FITA. Many champions have taken gold over the years using the FFP-187's.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Well the duravanes work but are fragil i use bohning 1.5 sheild cut x vanes on my x10s i have shot them throw bails and 3d targets and the vanes dont warp or anything


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kade said:


> Out of curiosity does the Flex Bond work with Zing? I am sure the glue is great but I have never really liked the fast glues.


The zing primer only works with fast set glue, but they are looking into a primer to use with flex bond.


----------



## rholson (Jun 22, 2007)

Flex Fletch 187's here as well. Tough and economical....At Indoor Outdoor Archery they go for $8.50 for a 50 pack and shipping is free.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Another vote for FFP 187's. I've tried all kinds of vanes & keep coming back to Flex Fletch for the durability. Far & away the most durable vanes out there. I always clean the base with acetone & clean the shafts well before fletching. The key to getting anything to stick to anything is surface prep.


----------

